# Fix your slice with your finish



## RingerPro

I got around to making a video on this concept. It has worked for so many people already. I am amazed at how little information there is on the proper way to finish. It seems most instructors believe if you swing properly, the finish will just happen. But what if you turn that on it's head? If you finish properly, don't you swing properly? Here's just another example of how the finish determines how you swing.

YouTube - Golf Tips, Lessons, Instruction, & Drills - Fix Your Slice


----------



## 65nlovenit

Another good video Steve.... too many of us beginner/amateurs think that the shot is over once you've made contact, and yet if you watch the big boys (both in golf and baseball) they all complete the swing. I've seen a slo-mo video of a ball player making contact with the ball, and how the ball sort wraps itself around the bat and doesn't actually leave the bat till well into the forward part of the swing or in your case the follow through.


----------



## RingerPro

What this really does is fix the release to make it much more of a driving blow through impact instead of a glancing blow.


----------



## Foster4

ringer pro, just a question for you ...whats the most important part of the swing? IMPACT!!!!...Does the followthrough hit the ball ? Does the backswing? Wait no thats impact. Backswing and Followthrough are just byproducts..Not really that significant ...If they were significant then jim furyk would be F'D and alot of golfers..Theres even more that i could name also...Only reason you see ppl holding there finishes is because they knew they were gonna hit a good shot and wanted to look good. Usually when you hit a bad shot your trying to save it ...When i say bad shot i mean the split seconds your mind knows before you actually hit the ball on the backswing..By then your trying to save the shot instead of thinking about o i'll make a pretty followthrough. 

What i'm saying is a pretty followthrough won't make up for a bad backswing or a bad impact. And also if you look at all the golfers followthroughs there so different finish high Finish Low finish in front like you are teaching Finish to the side like alot of ppl do.

Your Concept: IF you finish properly you swing properly

My concept: IF you hit the ball properly you finish properly. (That means your own natural way) (idk i just don't see alot of ppl finish good when they hit a bad shot or is that cuz they didn't swing properly) So they need to learn to swing properly and make impact properly before they learn to finish properly. Finishing properly doesn't make them hit the ball properly. If i hit a bad shot but my finish is good that won't turn my swing into a good one because its already happened. and trust me ppl will over do this and learn to finish the same way everytime but it won't help them hit it good

this arguement is the same as did the chicken or the egg come first?


----------



## RingerPro

Foster4 said:


> ringer pro, just a question for you ...whats the most important part of the swing? IMPACT!!!!...Does the followthrough hit the ball ? Does the backswing? Wait no thats impact. Backswing and Followthrough are just byproducts..Not really that significant ...If they were significant then jim furyk would be F'D and alot of golfers..Theres even more that i could name also...Only reason you see ppl holding there finishes is because they knew they were gonna hit a good shot and wanted to look good. Usually when you hit a bad shot your trying to save it ...When i say bad shot i mean the split seconds your mind knows before you actually hit the ball on the backswing..By then your trying to save the shot instead of thinking about o i'll make a pretty followthrough.
> 
> What i'm saying is a pretty followthrough won't make up for a bad backswing or a bad impact. And also if you look at all the golfers followthroughs there so different finish high Finish Low finish in front like you are teaching Finish to the side like alot of ppl do.
> 
> Your Concept: IF you finish properly you swing properly
> 
> My concept: IF you hit the ball properly you finish properly. (That means your own natural way) (idk i just don't see alot of ppl finish good when they hit a bad shot or is that cuz they didn't swing properly) So they need to learn to swing properly and make impact properly before they learn to finish properly. Finishing properly doesn't make them hit the ball properly. If i hit a bad shot but my finish is good that won't turn my swing into a good one because its already happened. and trust me ppl will over do this and learn to finish the same way everytime but it won't help them hit it good
> 
> this arguement is the same as did the chicken or the egg come first?


Impact happens for .0005 seconds. 

How do you plan on controlling that?


----------



## Davethebulldog

I tried this advice and unfortunately i found myself concentrating on more corrections. However the good news is i have fixed my slice.

MY advice to anyone with a slice is make sure you transfer your weight to the left before ball inpact. The problem i was having is leaning back on impact thus, loosing the follow-through and only really getting half a shot. BY transfering all your weight to the left you are liturally squashing out the slice and hitting through the ball!

"Club of the day today was my R7"


----------



## RingerPro

Davethebulldog said:


> I tried this advice and unfortunately i found myself concentrating on more corrections. However the good news is i have fixed my slice.
> 
> MY advice to anyone with a slice is make sure you transfer your weight to the left before ball inpact. The problem i was having is leaning back on impact thus, loosing the follow-through and only really getting half a shot. BY transfering all your weight to the left you are liturally squashing out the slice and hitting through the ball!
> 
> "Club of the day today was my R7"


All I can say is.. "Wow".


----------



## Foster4

i'm just saying did you make a good follow through b/c you hit a good shot or did your good follow through make you hit the good shot ? see what i'm saying? I just don't ever see anyone hold a good follow through when they hit a bad shot...But what if they held a good follow through would that turn there bad shot good? I doubt it


so you disagree with me on the impact thing? about it being the most important? Go ask any good golfer. Ask butch harmon, any pro they'll tell you the same thing IMPACT is the most important part...You can have the crappiest backswing and followthrough but if you somehow get the club square at impact it makes it ok...I mean look at jim furyks swing...Funny how that .0005 % of your swing is the most important part...
maybe your backswing and downswing will play a part in impact but followthrough and finish the ball is already long gone. I do however think the thoughts of a different followthrough will make you swing differently ...I mean look at tigers practice swings for a fade you'll see him hold his wrist and finish abbrievated etc. But it will not make you hit a good shot. So that thought of finishing will make you swing differently and impact the ball differently and may fix a slice but impact is still why your slice is fixed not your followthrough. B/c in the end an open face will slice the ball not a different followthrough

All i can say is.. "Wow"


----------



## Foster4

so when ppl start powering through the ball...can you teach us how to follow through so we don't hook it ?


----------



## deenaitch

This follow-through advice may work, but kind of strikes me like ensuring you drive your car to the right place by watching the rear-view mirror.

There are simpler, more direct ways to cure a slice (or a hook), and they begin by understanding the only two things (either one or both) that can cause a ball to have slice spin: 1) outside-in swing path through impact, or 2) open club face at impact.

There are simple techniques to develop the swing mechanics to be on path through impact, and if you employ those, you don't need to think about your follow through one bit. Open club face is different matter and has several possible causes or contributing causes, some of which, though not complicated, are usually overlooked or not understood by by golfers - even golf teachers!

To run through the list is beyond the scope of this forum, and to shoot in the dark with a tip without seeing you or running you through a diagnostic process is irresponsible. It's not complicated, just requires that one know the whole story. More info below...

Best regards,

Doug
's Storefront - Lulu.com


----------



## Foster4

well put...exactly what i'm trying to say...just a followthrough won't cure it and the slice can be cured with other things too...He put an idea out there and i'm testing it. But apparently this guy is very dedicated to this teaching so anything we say he'll just disagree with


----------



## Richy Young

ive gotta disagree with you foster, i too think the follow through is very important and theres a lot of teaching material out there focusing complelty on the follow through and correct finish

i think what hes trying to say is not that concentrating on the follow through will suddenly fix a slice but alot of problems are cuased becuase of a lack of follow through and inevitably an incorrect finish

ive corrected my slice by focusing on the release and i have a prity poor follow through does that mean the follow through has nothing to do with the slice id say no i personally think ive just taken a long road to fixing this problem im now having to spend all my trainin focusing on the follow through its amazing how important it is and how little of my time ive spent on it

its so easy just to hit a shot straight without the follow through but add the follow through and i think you turn an ok shot into a good shot


----------



## Foster4

Richy Young said:


> i think what hes trying to say is not that concentrating on the follow through will suddenly fix a slice but alot of problems are cuased becuase of a lack of follow through and inevitably an incorrect finish
> 
> shot


Idk if you look at all the golfers now a days most of there finishes are slightly different and that will be seen in any golfer. What then is the standard for a good finish? What makes Tigers finish better then John Daly's or Jim Furyks. Why are they different? I would say body structure is a huge part in it determining how a certain player will finish. So why is there one correct way to finish and certainly why does one finish cure a slice? If there was two then his theory is questionable.


----------



## Richy Young

i totally agree every golfers got his own style its why one golfers better than another but you must agree that jim furkes swings considered one in a million and that the "perfect golf swing" can be calculated and shown on video and read and pictured described in any book and on any site and it always ends with the left should left of the target and the club horizontal behind the neck

i actually watched a video the other day of ernie ells and even he who i think has an amazing swing didnt finish quite to the neck but mechelle wee does...

i think the training aids that say what we have to be doing definatly should be aimmed for but i agree every golfers got his or her swing


----------



## RingerPro

Foster4 said:


> so when ppl start powering through the ball...can you teach us how to follow through so we don't hook it ?


I'm not sur what you mean by "powering through the ball". And how does this cause a hook?


----------



## RingerPro

deenaitch said:


> This follow-through advice may work, but kind of strikes me like ensuring you drive your car to the right place by watching the rear-view mirror.


I really don't understand how this is at all analogous. It's more like looking AHEAD of you instead of right in front of the hood...which is precisely how they teach you to drive. Otherwise you over-correct.



> There are simpler, more direct ways to cure a slice (or a hook), and they begin by understanding the only two things (either one or both) that can cause a ball to have slice spin: 1) outside-in swing path through impact, or 2) open club face at impact.


And this cures both assuming the setup and grip are correct.



> There are simple techniques to develop the swing mechanics to be on path through impact, and if you employ those, you don't need to think about your follow through one bit. Open club face is different matter and has several possible causes or contributing causes, some of which, though not complicated, are usually overlooked or not understood by by golfers - even golf teachers!


So then why haven't we eliminated the slice with so many teachers who teach nothing but mechanics and impact?



> To run through the list is beyond the scope of this forum, and to shoot in the dark with a tip without seeing you or running you through a diagnostic process is irresponsible. It's not complicated, just requires that one know the whole story. More info below...
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Doug
> 's Storefront - Lulu.com


This is hardly a shot in the dark. This is a cure for well over the majority of slicers/faders. It comes from experience, discussion, and observation.


----------



## RingerPro

Foster4 said:


> well put...exactly what i'm trying to say...just a followthrough won't cure it and the slice can be cured with other things too...He put an idea out there and i'm testing it. But apparently this guy is very dedicated to this teaching so anything we say he'll just disagree with


I am very dedicated to an idea and so far I've found well over 75% of the response has been positive. There are a few who do not find success with this but that's most likely because they still create the desired finish with the thought alone. There is of course the other posibility that the grip and setup could be off in which case it doesn't matter how you finish. But that's why this finish comes 3rd in my list of steps after the setup.

For the record I will disagree until I am proven wrong. Just because you disagree does not make me wrong.


----------



## RingerPro

Foster4 said:


> Idk if you look at all the golfers now a days most of there finishes are slightly different and that will be seen in any golfer. What then is the standard for a good finish? What makes Tigers finish better then John Daly's or Jim Furyks. Why are they different? I would say body structure is a huge part in it determining how a certain player will finish. So why is there one correct way to finish and certainly why does one finish cure a slice? If there was two then his theory is questionable.


There are many different ways to finish, and they all point to what they did DURING the swing. The trick is learning what those differences mean.

FWIW, Tigers finish isn't all that good, but it's evidence of what he is having problems with during his swing.

Yes I know he won, but I could go through a long discussion about Tiger's swing which would bring in a lot of idea's into the frey.


----------



## Fuzzyseats

i have to agree i do believe the swing makes the world of a difference. impact is minor, but hey i am not a pro here. when i slowed my swing down i stopped slicing. i really need to practice more on my swing. probably a good lesson too!


----------



## deenaitch

Fuzzyseats said:


> i have to agree i do believe the swing makes the world of a difference. impact is minor, but hey i am not a pro here. when i slowed my swing down i stopped slicing.


If a slower tempo worked, you were probably not allowing the club head to catch up to your hands at impact, thus having the club face slightly open, which, of course puts sidespin on the ball. This is a surprisingly common error among slicers of the golf ball.

Fixing a slice or a hook isn't difficult if one understands the simple cause-effect essentials of the golf swing.

Regards,

Doug
's Storefront - Lulu.com


----------



## RingerPro

deenaitch said:


> If a slower tempo worked, you were probably not allowing the club head to catch up to your hands at impact, thus having the club face slightly open, which, of course puts sidespin on the ball. This is a surprisingly common error among slicers of the golf ball.
> 
> Fixing a slice or a hook isn't difficult if one understands the simple cause-effect essentials of the golf swing.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Doug
> 's Storefront - Lulu.com


So let me just make sure I understand your advice. You want them to slow down to let the cluhead catch up?


----------



## Foster4

how is impact minor when your backswing and followthrough is geared toward hitting the ball good..impact hits the ball not backswing or your followthrough, don't you agree on the fact that impact hits the ball?


----------



## Foster4

i'd gladly take tigers swing and your so called errors he has..over any perfect swing you are willing to teach


----------



## RingerPro

Foster4 said:


> how is impact minor when your backswing and followthrough is geared toward hitting the ball good..impact hits the ball not backswing or your followthrough, don't you agree on the fact that impact hits the ball?


When you drink a glass of water, do you concern yourself with the molecules interaction with your digestive system.... or do you worry more about getting a glass, pouring water into it, then lifting it to your mouth and drinking?

To try and influence impact is folly. Create a MOTION that includes impact, and you don't have to worry what exactly happens in that moment.


----------



## RingerPro

Foster4 said:


> i'd gladly take tigers swing and your so called errors he has..over any perfect swing you are willing to teach


Maybe you will, but Tiger is looking to improve for a reason... so he'd just beat you even if you had his current swing.


----------



## Nike144

awsome!! that did help alot


----------



## deenaitch

RingerPro said:


> So let me just make sure I understand your advice. You want them to slow down to let the cluhead catch up?


Exactly. Many slicers of the golf ball rush their tempo, which can cause many things to go wrong - not the same things for every golfer. One of the things that can go wrong when tempo is too quick is that the hands arrive for impact a fraction too far ahead. This means that the club head completes its release and gets square a fraction *past* impact. So at impact the club face is slightly open. With a driver, this is sufficient to make a slice.

There are several simple cures for this. One is to try a slower swing tempo. The club head will likely still generate the same speed as the wrists release, but the face may be more square at impact. Another swing thought that can accomplish the same thing is to keep the hands behind the ball at impact. A third that often works is to consciously make the wrist release a fraction earlier than normal.

All these can serve to allow the club head to catch up with the hands at impact and thereby square the club face. My books clearly lay this out and more.

Best regards,

doug 's Storefront - Lulu.com


----------



## RingerPro

> One of the things that can go wrong when tempo is too quick is that the hands arrive for impact a fraction too far ahead.


You mean like this guy?










Sorry but it's not whether or not your hands are ahead that cause a slice, it's how far rotated clockwise your forearms are.


----------



## deenaitch

RingerPro said:


> You mean like this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but it's not whether or not your hands are ahead that cause a slice, it's how far rotated clockwise your forearms are.


Any competent golf instructor would know that hitting an iron is different than hitting a long stick. In fact, many poor golfer's problems may be because they are trying to use the same hands-first swing that they use with their short irons to hit longer clubs as well. OF COURSE it IS how far rotated are the forearms - and thereby the club head - at impact. Duh. However, it is about cause and effect. Rather than focusing on such a silly red herring as the finish of a golf swing to cure a slice, how about the aspects that actually precede and thereby determine the outcome. 

I repeat that the final nail in the coffin of many a golfer's slice (not all by any means, however) is getting their hands slower to the ball, which allows the club head to catch up (and therefore rotates the club head sufficiently closed - for the more remedial readers in the forum). (And no, I'm not saying this is the cause of every golfer's slice, just some.)

I never cease to be amazed at how the golf establishment doesn't do more to help bad golfers end their confusion - and how confused so many teachers are about how simple it is to fix unwanted curvature of the golf ball. I became an expert in this subject because, a long time ago, a lesson with the pro at my local golf center didn't touch my slice - even though I went there specifically with the request of fixing my slice. So I learned, studied, and analyzed sufficiently that I am now my own golf guru - and many others' as well. That old incident with the pro, and many similar stories from other golfers, convinced me that many teaching pros are well schooled at teaching a golf swing by position or a series of positions, but many are actually clueless about the real fundamentals of a well-struck golfball. (But most don't put their limitations on display in a web forum. 

I must admit becoming tired of explaining what should be obvious to a golf teacher or anyone who has applied strong analytical skills to the golf swing. To address any more silly, argumentative objections, you should read my books. If you do so with an open mind, you'll learn something.

Best regards,

Doug 's Storefront - Lulu.com


----------



## RingerPro

*head in hands*

What's really amazing is how much people are willing to brush away evidence that doesn't suit their argument.


----------



## tkessel

RingerPro said:


> It seems most instructors believe if you swing properly, the finish will just happen.


Well, I'm not an instructor, but that makes sense to me!

After watching the video, I thought, "When he swung properly, he finished properly."


----------



## RingerPro

tkessel said:


> Well, I'm not an instructor, but that makes sense to me!
> 
> After watching the video, I thought, "When he swung properly, he finished properly."


Ok, but it was not my intention to swing properly. It was to finish properly and the swing happened as a result of that intention.


----------



## Foster4

Couldn't you say it the other way...You finished properly cuz you swung properly ? Swing comes before the finish...


----------



## Foster4

RingerPro said:


> When you drink a glass of water, do you concern yourself with the molecules interaction with your digestive system.... or do you worry more about getting a glass, pouring water into it, then lifting it to your mouth and drinking?
> 
> To try and influence impact is folly. Create a MOTION that includes impact, and you don't have to worry what exactly happens in that moment.



and that is why good golfers are seperated from the bad ones...cuz good golfers see in detail what a bad golfer sees as a big picture.


----------



## RingerPro

Foster4 said:


> Couldn't you say it the other way...You finished properly cuz you swung properly ? Swing comes before the finish...


Ok, so which is easier to do with concious thought? Finish properly or swing properly? My money is on the finish. Good luck trying to do the INFINITE number of things you have to do to swing proplery... I'll be over here working on ONE thing and getting a good swing as a result.


----------

